# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Foundational Knowledgebase Project >  Foundational Knowledgebase  Organizational Structures / Work Methodology

## Bryan

*Forward*
This message is the forth in a series of eight related to the Mission Advancement Framework. For proper context be sure to read the previous messages found here:
Step 1: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ite-initiative!
Step 2: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ment-Framework
Step 3: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ent-Parameters

The complete outline of the steps is listed below, these will be released in an orderly fashion. Steps will be released one at a time to allow focusing on one point, to allow for community discussion and to establish points that may alter the start of the next step.
The objective of this message is to establish the parameters of the organizational structure and work methodology to be used in the development of the Foundational Knowledgebase, part of the previously mentioned prerequisite goal. These parameters are subject to debate and subsequent change to achieve the best path forward.


Mission Advancement Framework  Roadmap to Success
Step 1: Introduction of the Mission Advancement Framework, establishment of initial goals.
Step 2: Parameters of the Mission Advancement Framework. Part of the prerequisite goal. 
Step 3: Parameters of the content of the final work product of the Foundational Knowledgebase. Part of the prerequisite goal. 
Step 4: Parameters of the organizational structures used for developing the Foundational Knowledgebase. Part of the prerequisite goal. 
Step 5. Setting a strategy to achieve Goal 1.
Step 6: Setting a strategy to achieve Goal 2.
Step 7: Setting a strategy to achieve Goal 3.
Step 8: Setting a strategy to achieve Goal 4.




*Foundational Knowledgebase - Organizational Structures / Work Methodology*
The follow design objectives are being proposed to organize people who participate within the development of the Foundational Knowledgebase and the workflow used:
 To the best degree possible, be a closed-loop, self-perpetuating system such that efforts drive towards the development of the Foundational Knowledgebase. Organizational structures should be formed in such a way that one persons efforts feed into a product that is used by others, and so on.
 Make it easy for people to make small contributions that provide value to the Foundational Knowledgebase.
 Be scalable to work well for a few people to massively sized groups.
 Be able to work around disruptions, failed efforts and attempts to coop efforts.


*Personnel Structure*
The following roles are defined for the development of the Foundational Knowledgebase:
Section Lead  Works to oversee the development of a content section within the Foundational Knowledgebase.
MAF Participant  Can provide ad hoc or structured help to Section Leads as they see fit. Efforts can be as simple as answering a question or providing an original thought to a discussion.
Copy Editors  Provide copy editing on refined work ready for inclusion into the Foundational Knowledgebase.
MAF Administration  Works to provide administration efforts as defined in the MAF framework. Split in the following manner:
 Review Team Lead  Front line to help assure logical structures are being used from top to bottom of the Foundational Knowledgebase.
 Linguistics Team Lead  Develops the Linguistics Dictionary and assures its proper use.
 IT Team Lead  Develops IT recommendations and implementation on the hosting and technical management of the Foundational Knowledgebase.
 Board  at a later time, a seven-person team can be established that:
      o	Facilities the process of the development of the Foundational Knowledgebase. 
      o	Applies the established operating parameters to makes final decisions on the structure and content of the Foundational Knowledgebase.
      o	Continues to refine the published Content Guidelines.
      o	Identifies suitable individuals to fulfill the roles of the Review Team Lead, Linguistics Team Lead and IT Team Lead. Oversees individuals.
      o	Fulfill duties of the Review Team Lead, Linguistics Team Lead and IT Team Lead when roles are vacant.
      o	Acts as the final point of resolution for any disputes within the Foundational Knowledgebase effort. Principal  the MAF founder, who:
      o	Works to establish the Board.
      o	Works to fulfill the duties of the Board until the Board is established.

*Section Lead*
Anyone can take a Section Lead position, for any section, even if there is already a Section Lead for that section. Further, two or more people can mutually agree to be co-leads of a section. Being a Section Lead does not guarantee that your works will be used within the final Foundational Knowledgebase however. To assure your efforts are accepted the following principles should be followed:
 Align on work product and work flow expectations as early as possible to assure they are in compliance with published guidelines. Seek assurance with the MAF Administration that your work is sufficient.
 If you are working on a section already in progress you will have to show strong justification as to why your work is superior and should displace existing work. Efforts to collaborate and find common ground with competing Section Leads must first be taken.

Section Leads must:
 For Value-Add sections: declare if they are to remain the sole author.
 Maintain a list of people to provide attribute for the section. 
 For Value-Add sections, indicate provide payment information if they would like the opportunity to receive payment. Without such information donations will go back to the MAF.
 Declare if they will provide any extended publications rights for site.


*Linguistics Team Lead / Linguistics Team*
The Linguistics Team Lead will facilitate a process to identify key linguistics terms that need clarification over established dictionaries. All terms will have to be reviewed and approved by the Review Team. The Board will be consulted for unresolved issues. The Linguistics Team Lead will facilitate efforts to assure Section Leads are in compliance with the established dictionary. The Linguistics Team Lead can seek assistance from others to be a part of a Linguistics Team.


*IT Team Lead / IT Team*
In addition to fulfilling needs within the work methodology, the IT Team Lead can seek assistance from others to be a part of an IT Team.


*Review Team Lead / Review Team*
The Review Team Lead will facilitate processes to assure the proper development of the Foundational Knowledgebase. The Review Team Lead can seek assistance from others to be a part of a Review Team.


*Work Methodology*
The manner in which the work products are created need to follow an effective and uniformed methodology. As the work products are permanent and can constantly change a loop process is required.

The following loop process is to be used:
 Section Lead: Facilitate a process to gather data  information should be gathered as far and wide as necessary. 
 Section Lead: Facilitate a process to publish the raw data that has been gathered.
 Section Lead: Facilitate a process to analyze and organize the data.
 Section Lead: Facilitate a process to develop a section outline that can define new subsection.
      o	Subdivided sections can be assigned a new Section Lead, left available or picked up by the existing Section Lead.
      o	Section Lead can pick subdivided Section Lead that they prefer to work with. This does not preclude others from trying to be a Section Lead. Review Team: Conduct an independent review of the outline and subdivide proposals.
 Review Team & Section Lead: Rectify differences in the outline and subdivide proposals. The Board will be consulted for unresolved issues.
 Section Lead: Facilitate a process to develop final Foundational Knowledgebase content.
 Upon completion of a section a final review will be performed as follows:
      o	Review Team Lead: Facilitate a process to assure adherence to Content Guidelines.
      o	IT Team: Facilitate a process to assure adherence to IT publishing requirements.
      o	Linguistics Team: Facilitate a process to assure adherence to the linguistics dictionary.
      o	Board: Assign a Copy Editor to review the section/changes to assure a polished and uniformed result is achieved. If no volunteer Copy Editor is available a professional will be hired at a later time. Review Team & Section Lead: Rectify any remaining differences in the refined Foundational Knowledgebase section.
 Board: Resolves any final content disputes.
 Board: Publish refined Foundational Knowledgebase section within the greater repository.


*Mitigating Issues*
In order to achieve success, the work methodology must have facilities to work around disruptions, failed efforts and attempts to coop efforts. The following protocols are being established to mitigate issues:

If a Section Lead and a MAF participant come to an unresolvable disagreement on the organization of the Foundational Knowledgebase the Review Team Lead will facilitate a review of the two proposed organization structures to find a resolution. Should a party find the resolution unacceptable they can make an appeal to the Board, likewise they are welcome to no longer participate in that section. A Section Lead that disagrees with a final decision can continue their work independently and publish it as they see fit.

If a Section Lead and a MAF participant come to an unresolvable disagreement on the content of the Foundational Knowledgebase the Review Team Lead will facilitate a review of the disagreement to validate that both options are acceptable content within the Foundational Knowledgebase. If both options fit within the Foundational Knowledgebase then a content split will be made. The MAF participant can become a Section Lead for the new subdivided content piece.

If the Review Team Lead deems a Section Lead as inactive another Section Lead can continue efforts based on a derivative of the abandoned work.

If the MAF Administration deems a Section Leaders work product is not in compliance with established Content Guidelines and all attempts to resolve issues fail then another Section Lead can continue efforts based on a derivative of the work. The original Section Lead can continue their efforts either independently or they could be reintroduced into the Foundational Knowledgebase later once the work conforms to Content Guidelines.

----------


## Bryan

Some commentary, while I understand this is long, dry and boring and that the framework and roles may seem overly complex and unnecessary it is designed to achieve the previously mentioned goals and plan for long term. 

This process can be characterized by:
• Outline a goal and the high level administration that will be used to achieve the goal.
• Outline parameters of involvement and by-products of the goal. 
• Establish the basic connecting points of interactions to achieve the goal.
• Allow for asymmetrical involvement and tactics that does not require any one person and can organically work around issues.
• Allow for self-directed teams to find the best way to resolve a specific challenge.
• Allow for asymmetrical growth.
• Provides asymmetrical quality assurance of work products.
• Utilizes high level administration to assure potential deficiencies (which can be asymmetrical identified) are resolved as best possible.

This process is akin to a volunteer army establishing role positions in that they need scouts, medics, supply chain management and so on. Each of these roles serve a specific purpose that provide a defined value to the end goal. The volunteers in the army understand the value of the mission and will work to fit in a role as best they can. If the army is critically lacking personnel or resources in some manner the administration need to make sure that the issue gets resolved or the whole effort may fall apart.

This organization structure is designed to do the same things in the development of written knowledge that has the potential to be beyond the capacity of any one person to manage. These design principles can be used on all forms of efforts.

----------

